# missing neogeo bios files for FBAxxx (xbox1)



## godsakes (Sep 21, 2008)

okay, while mamedox is more versitile i've found FBAxxx plays some of my favourites games far smoother 

the trouble is i can't seem to get the neogeo games to work properly, dispite trying several versions of neogeo.zip (i place the bios in the roms\ng folder along with uni-bios10.zip to uni-bios23.zip) 

the current missing files error i'm getting is 

neo-po.bin
neo-epo.bin
neodebug.bin
uni-bios.22


any hints or tips welcome


----------



## GN-001 Exia (Sep 23, 2008)

"any hints or tips welcome"

The new "where can I get this." You won't find it here cause we can't distribute anything illegal. BIOS files fall under that umbrella of lulz in gbatemp


----------



## godsakes (Sep 23, 2008)

it's okay i've worked out the emulator can be fooled into working by copying and renaming the contents of other bios files into the names of the missing files and making a new neogeo.zip 

a bit of a fudge but so long as it works 

I believe that counts as a tip


----------

